# 2 stuck buckets



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i have to plastic buckets stuck together( one inside the other) and i can't get them apart. The bottom bucket has gravel in it so i can't use soap or oil because i don't wan to contaminate the sand.

HELP!! this is very frustrating


----------



## Jarryd330 (Sep 14, 2011)

Could you pump some water in there?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Grab the top bucket by its handle and while holding the buckets firm...beat around the sides of the bucket with your hands and wiggle. You can also try sitting on them and rolling them while sitting on them kind of like a big workout ball you would sit on.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Either flip the buckets over, put your foot throught he handle of the one closest to the ground and pull up on the other one. Probably can't do because of the gravel.
Second option is to spray a hose in at the top of the lower bucket, almost like your trying to fill it, while pulling up on the top bucket. This will work better if you can use warm-hot water. Cold water will work but it will take longer. It will take a couple of minutes for it to work, but it will work.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i did fill teh bottom bucket but it didn't work and i tried filling the inner bucket with ice water and setting it in warm water but that didn't work either


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

brandon O said:


> i did fill teh bottom bucket but it didn't work and i tried filling the inner bucket with ice water and setting it in warm water but that didn't work either


Did you try my advice? This used to happen to me all the time. It is better if you have a second person helping.

if that don't work then you might try this.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

If you put the lower/outside bucket in a bath/sink of hot water for a bit it should expand a little & put some cold water into the inside bucket which should contract it a little you shouldd be able to get them apart without much force
Oopps just read the rest of the post & you've tried it :roll: did you try putting boiling water over the outer bucket


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

used high forced air. blowing air inside w/an air blower attachment to your air hose. this has worked for me every time!


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

The water always worked for me. Even if the bottom bucket is full keeep the hose going. It may take 4-5 mniutes after the bucket is full.


----------



## hungryhungryNIMBO (Nov 28, 2011)

Is drilling a hole in the bottom bucket an option....if it is sealed to the top bucket that will let the bottom one free.

/shrug


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

How about some good old K-Y and its waterbased so it won't hurt the fish. :lol:


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i think there is sand in between the two buckets and its creating friction. and i would like to save both buckets


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

SUCCESS!! I GOT THEM


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

brandon O said:


> SUCCESS!! I GOT THEM


how did you get them apart?


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

I guess I am lucky my parents own a pool and buckets are free.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i left them outside for like a week (because i was not home) so it froze solid. i took them inside sprayed around the outside of the bucket with hot water to expand it and filled the space in between the buckets with hot water and the slide apart.


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

any burried treasure?


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

ya the sand that was in the bottom


----------

